
There’s plenty of toilet paper in the US – so why are people hoarding it? - ville
https://theconversation.com/theres-plenty-of-toilet-paper-in-the-us-so-why-are-people-hoarding-it-133300
======
ohiovr
The three sea shells isn't cultural yet much the same way Taco Bell hasn't won
the franchise wars yet. So people don't want to risk their lives buying tp
next month.

~~~
mcdramamean
I still love that movie....

